# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Исландия

## Ачйута Риши дас

Есть ли русскоязычные преданные в Исландии,Гренландии,на Шпицбергене? Отзовитесь!

----------

